# Goals for the school year?



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

For those of you starting your next year of school in September, what are your goals for the year, if you have any? Doesn't matter if you're in university or high school. 

Personally, I want to:

-Maintain at least a 75% average, preferably higher
-Make at least one friend, or even acquaintance, in each class
-Join at least one student group
-Do at least one volunteer thing per semester
-Work on figuring out my longer-term academic/professional direction
-Do all of this without destroying myself in the process.


What about you all? If you don't have any goals, I'd greatly recommend it, even if you just make one. Not only does it push you to work on things, but it also makes your time feel more purposeful if you have personal plans other than the school's requirement of "pass these classes or else."


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I sure have a lot of goals for next year!!!

I'm currently a high school junior, next year I'll be a senior.

Goals:

-make it into my top choice college
-get superb grades to raise my rank as much as possible
Might be hard bc all my classes will be ap
-Get the girl that I currently have a crush on or at least talk to her lol
-be more talkative to people and get more friends
-qualify for this program to get scholarships
-join ping pong club!!!
-continue volunteering at this club
-hopefully continue my research in a program I participated this summer
-raise SAT scores as much as possible!!!
-learn vietnamese


Well this is what I have so far...
Darn next year I am going to have to write a ton of essays.
Good luck to your future endeavors OP!


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

- Don't skip classes and labs
- Don't procrastinate

>.>


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I started today so I'm still answering (haha). 

In college, end up with the following grades: 
- Calculus 2 = B
- Computer Science 2 = A
- Intro Microsoft Office = A
- Statistics = A

I also want to start exercising and eating healthy. Gotta lose these pounds so I can be sexy lol


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

-Make new friends
-Pass all classes
-Join a club
-Go to more dance jams
-Gain 15 lbs


----------



## Satsugai (May 12, 2012)

-start studying and getting organised early!
-set aside time for studying each week and stick with it
-maintain healthy diet, regular exercise and adequate sleep
-pass all classes, and hopefully get more than a pass mark
-make effort to interact with and get to know my classmates
-have fun


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Graduate 
-Balancing a job+school+ studying for the GRE exam to get my Masters soon
-Workout 3-4 times a week
-Get more than 4 or 5 hours of sleep each day
-Good time management/not being late to class due to commuting
-A friend. But it's whatever now since I graduate soon
-No procrastinating
-Freetime


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

-Graduate
-Get A's in all my classes
-Try to get to know my professors so I can get their references
-Try to make connections for future job opportunities
-Stop procrastinating (I know I will fail this one lol)
-And most of all, just try to survive!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^Ah yes. I need professor-based references as well for the sake of applying to graduate school in my case. I already have 2 potential professor references. But most of the schools that I am applying to require 3 references who are professors.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

StNaive said:


> Personally, I want to:
> 
> -Maintain at least a 75% average, preferably higher
> -Make at least one friend, or even acquaintance, in each class
> ...


Great goals, I guess mine are pretty much the same:

-Maintain ~70+%
-Join the university mountaineering club, plus one other club (and actually attend the events!)
-Exercise regularly


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

Find a part-time job in a lab

Pass all courses so I will have my BSc by the end of the year. 

Find a good university abroad.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

-Make friends

-Find out what I want to do for the rest of my life

-I should probably get a part time job too _sigh_


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Just going to try to be social, and hope somebody in at least one of my classes strikes my interest, or has good chemistry with me. I'm so sick of my current friends. They just aren't for me, and I want to move on. I love them, but I need to go my own way. I feel like I'm dead inside around them.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

My goals are:
-Get straight A's 
- Make at least one friend in each class


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

-Get at least a B in every course
-Join some sort of club/extra-curricular activity
-Get a part-time job
-Make a few close friends who I can room with next year

Most importantly I want my SA to be dead and buried by the end of this year.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Keep a solid 4.0, if not better.
2. Join and actually attend meetings for at least 3 clubs.
3. Get a part-time job.
4. Stay on top of schoolwork in AP Physics (math has always been my weakest subject)
5. Attempt to make at least one genuine friend.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Uh, I dunno, like, pass my classes or somethin'. Get less fat, maybe?

As long as I stay above a 3.5 average that's all I really care about. Clubs and friends and work can wait for now. Pushing myself too hard makes me regress.


----------



## sapphyrcat (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm moving into my dorm tomorrow for my fourth year, and I'm really excited and a bit nervous...
-Join a club and actually attend meetings/participate in the events
-Stay on top of school work
-Get a work study job
-Be friendly to people and realize that there is a big world outside of my little bubble, and that it doesn't HAVE to be scary all the time...maybe even befriend some people!


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

Only have goals for this semester. Haven't though about next semester yet lol

-Bring GPA back up to 3.9
-Get a job on campus to buy stuff
-Pass driver's test
-Revive the Suicide Prevention Club on campus
-Stay happy with who I am
-Bake something delicious for Christmas


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Make every class and pass every course with a decent grade. Keeping the expectations minimal. And I suppose to not over-think things and get into some anxiety spiral that keeps getting worse and eventually results in me giving up, as has happened with many of my other jobs and attempts at school.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Get run over by a bus


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Get run over by a bus


Damn, thread took a dark turn there.. D:

My goals (although I haven't thought of any particular ones but why not start now!) are:

- Get all A's 
- Do my readings for classes, which is a TON 
- Less procrastination
- Work a lot so I can pay off my fees myself and get enough money for next semester fees... :\ 
- Maybe apply to some scholarships
- Maybe apply to some internships 
- Look into new clubs, not sure 
- Go to the play (I missed the last 2) 
- Try to not get too bummed out about the money situation and crippling debt I face once I graduate 'cause that's not gonna help me get stuff done 
- Oh and befriend Harry down the hall. He seems cool. He's a loner though...so I dunno. He might just hate people and not want anyone cramping his style...??? But I'm always so curious about people.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

To pass every course and not drop any ones I struggle with. Try to be content with being a Uni loner. Sleep less. To feel comfortable in every course(impossible) esp labs. Less mental turmoil . Find myself. Conquer myself . No or less procrastination (hopefully) .


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Get run over by a bus


How'd you read my mind?


----------



## prehistoric (Jul 17, 2013)

Read more
Eat more
Sleep more
Live more
Bump that GPA up
and lastly make one new friend (or at least someone to talk to)


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Get a *PAID* research position.
Get laid.


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to actually make it through a semester (yeah, last year did not go well for me). I would also like to manage at least a 3.5 gpa. Which implies passing all my classes, of course.

I need to make some friends. Not want, need. I don't think I can make it through the semester by myself. Secretly, I would also like a significant other. But I have body image issues and no self-confidence, and I'm not interesting or attractive in any way.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

musiclover55 said:


> I started today so I'm still answering (haha).
> 
> In college, end up with the following grades:
> - Calculus 2 = B
> ...


Statistics A? Wow, excellent! I had a 'barely passed' after two tries..


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

s2panda said:


> - Don't skip classes and labs
> - Don't procrastinate
> 
> >.>


These two are probably the most realistic goals I've read on here.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, I am not a dumbass, but if I do effort I get A's, sure. However, how do you guys expect to get A's in all courses? At uni, right? For me it's like this: when I get an A in one course, I will probably get a C or a B in the rest of the courses.

Kudo's to you people out there who manage to, well, efficiently study and manage your life because that is an awesome skill you have there! If I wanted all A's I would have to study eeeeeeeeevery day for at least eight hours.. bah. Studying is hard.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

s12345 said:


> Statistics A? Wow, excellent! I had a 'barely passed' after two tries..


Lol shoot I'm hoping! It's kind of overwhelming right now, especially while I'm taking calc 2. Think I bit off more than I can chew, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

1. Get As in my classes
2. Join at least one club (accomplished)
3. Make a friend who isn't my roommate 
4. Have my first kiss
5. Get a part time job
6. Get a car
7. Get a GF
8. Become more confident
9. Attend one social event a week
10. Work out 2-3 times a week
11. Get a six pack
12. Talk to at least one new person a week
13. Attend counseling once a week
14. Attend group therapy once a week
15. Show up for all classes


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

> Go to every lecture and seminar - NO SKIPPING
> Actually speak/contribute in seminars
> Keep up with the reading, including academic journals
> Meet every deadline
> Get a 2:1 or a first on every essay
> Get a 2:1 or a first at the end of the year


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Make some friends, and get an internship over the summer. Maybe actually get a personal project done to add to my resume.

My GPA has a decent buffer so I'm trying to spend less time studying and more time doing this other stuff.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

Get friends
Pass all my classes at this point (Tough senior design classes)
Get an internship


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

-Study regularly
-Do work as soon as I get it
-Don't skip things
-Don't procrastinate (o sh-- I'm doing it now, I guess this one is an idealistic goal I'll never achieve)
-Become more spiritual/learn more about Buddhism, Taoism and Christianity
-Draw more, create more in general

End of school year:
-Finally get help for social anxiety/avoidance issues
-Get a job for the first time
-Start driving for the first time
-Transfer to a cheaper college
-Consider making friends


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

- Bump up my GPA. 
- Get my college apps done in a timely manner
- Get into my top choice of college. (Penn!!!! )
- Make an actual friend. It's currently a foreign concept. 
- Tap into my creative side. 
- Finish my novel. 
- Try not to be so hard on myself.


----------

